# Thinking of buying a 29er mid size for 6 inch wrist. Thoughts?



## litchfieldhills

Greetings,

In my search for a sporty watch with a bracelet, I have given some thought to the Muhle 29er, especially the white dial. As I have a 6 inch wrist, I am looking at the 36.5 mm offering. I was wondering what experiences others have had, and also hoping for some wrist shots. I have done extensive searches on this forum and on the internet, but almost all of the wrist shots are of the 29'er big. I also posted in WUS about the Archimede Outdoor Protect, and found the responses very helpful. Thanks in advance!

Litchfield


----------



## JacobC

Honestly it's probably fine. Especially in today's society you don't have to worry much. 36.5 is EXTREMELY versatile.


----------



## Nokie

I had one, the larger version on my 6.75" wrist and it worked out fine, so if you are looking at the 36mm model it should fit you well, IMHO.


----------



## litchfieldhills

Thank you both for your replies. I hope someone will be able to post wrist shots of the mid size. AD's are hard to find nearby, and surprisingly few photos on the internet. I guess it's a bit of a niche piece.


----------



## Fatz028

Where are you located?


----------



## litchfieldhills

Northwest CT


----------



## City74

I have this watch in mind also. Just spoke to Little Treasury about it. Lug length is around 40mm on the 36mm watch so a really comfortable size for a small wrist. Seems like a lot of watch for the price. I think I need a white one on bracelet


----------



## litchfieldhills

I agree. It’s a watch I can dress up or down. Also with bracelet and screw down crown it can be a nice field watch. I also am leaning towards the white dial. Still hoping to get some wrist shots of the 36.5 version.


----------



## litchfieldhills

Chrono 24 has it on bracelet for $1163 and free shipping to US from Italy. Seems like a good deal to me. I’ll think about it for a few weeks just to make sure I don’t get fickle...


----------



## City74

Might wana give some US ADs a shot. Call Topper


----------



## litchfieldhills

Never heard of them, but I’m new to this (6 months or so). Thanks— I’ll call tomorrow.


----------



## planetwine

The Muhle 29er is a good choice!You should also look at your budget.


----------



## litchfieldhills

Yes, just wish I could get some wrist shots of the 36mm white dial on a bracelet on 6 inch wrist. No dealers near me sadly.


----------



## RickSR

litchfieldhills said:


> Greetings,
> 
> In my search for a sporty watch with a bracelet, I have given some thought to the Muhle 29er, especially the white dial. As I have a 6 inch wrist, I am looking at the 36.5 mm offering. I was wondering what experiences others have had, and also hoping for some wrist shots. I have done extensive searches on this forum and on the internet, but almost all of the wrist shots are of the 29'er big. I also posted in WUS about the Archimede Outdoor Protect, and found the responses very helpful. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Litchfield


Late to the party but I recently bought one and love it. Great fit for my 6.5" wrist. I have it on a leather strap. Great value and well made watch.


----------



## baaart

Here you go. It's the 29er big on my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## litchfieldhills

Thanks so much for the photo. Based on your photo I’m sure the 36mm will fit my 6 inch wrist just fine. The large size looks good on you as a sport watch.


----------



## zcat1958

Nice looking watch.


----------



## njkobb

I don't think the face would be to big but it is a thicker watch if you are ok with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcat1958

I think she looked good. keep in mind that I have a 6.75 inch wrist and am comfortable with a Pam.


----------



## Reyken

Hi!
Sorry for being late to the party - I had the 29er midsize and have a 6.5 inch wrist.
The watch should fit you perfectly, and because of the rather large dial (it measures around 33mm) it wears like a modern sports watch but absolutely fitting on a smaller wrist.

The bracelet feels very good, the whole watch is finished nicely, I can really recommend it.

I also had the 29er big before that and with 42,3mm case and a really large dial (did not measure it at that time) it was simply overwhelming my wrist.

Edit:
On the colours:
The black dial is really black
The White dial is more of a silvery off white, both are very appealing, I had the white on my big and the black on the midsize and as soon as I get the budget I guess I will get the white midsize.


----------



## lapola

“I am thinking about buying a car” means that you still haven’t decided if you’re actually going to but it or not


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch

lapola said:


> "I am thinking about buying a car" means that you still haven't decided if you're actually going to but it or not


True

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch

njkobb said:


> I don't think the face would be to big but it is a thicker watch if you are ok with that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the blue chapter ring

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSDickson

I agree with Nokie. I just bought a 29er big for my 16 ¼ „ wrist. Lug/case dimensions can be deceptive. One really needs to try a given watch on, if at all possible. However, I did not have that luxury.

I am glad I chose the larger 29er. It fits perfectly. The lugs do not come close to overhanging my flat wrist. In fact, I can clearly see ½" of strap on both sides of the upper lugs. It wears smaller than my Laco 42mm Memmingen with 50mm L2L.

That said, probably too close for you. The 36 is likely ideal for you in my opinion.



Nokie said:


> I had one, the larger version on my 6.75" wrist and it worked out fine, so if you are looking at the 36mm model it should fit you well, IMHO.


----------



## plaidington

Here is the Terrasport III 34mm (lug to lug 40mm) on my 6.1 inch _skinny_ wrist.... I would worry about the lug to lug and overlap with the 36mm watch.... I would request the full dims. (Edit: see someone posted this....!)

To me this wears like a bigger watch because the bezel is narrow....


----------

